# Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe erfahrene Gemeinde.

Bitte teil mir mal eure Erfahrungen mit, ob es Sinn macht, immer einen Karabinerwirbel bei Spinnern vorzuschalten, bzgl. Schnurdrall, Scheuchwirkung, Laufverhalten....

Also am unseren Bach/Flüsschen ca. 4-6m breit ging es relativ gut ohne, da ich beim rausholen des Spinners die Schnur habe ausdrehen lassen. Bei gößeren Wurfweiten sehe ich allerdings ohne Karabinerwirbel schon Probleme. Außerdem läßt sich ja der Spinner mit Karabinerwirbeln an der Schnur auch einfacher wechseln. Gibt es einen Einfluß auf das Laufverhalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Das einzig relevante Laufverhalten bei Spinnern:
Das Blatt muss sich drehen....

Von daher hat da ein Wirbel keinen großen Einfluss, da ist der Spinner selber wichtiger.

Und gerade bei Spinnern sind Wirbel in meinen Augen definitiv sinnvoll wg. Schnurdrall..


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Ich habe beim Spinner immer einen, bzw. zwei zusätzliche Wirbel davor, auch am Stahlvorfach...
 Also Montage sieht aus:
 Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Stahlvorfach, Einhänger, Karabiner mit Wirbel und dann der Spinner...
 Scheuchwirkung konnte ich nicht feststellen, habe so unter anderem Döbel, Rapfen und Barsche bis 40 cm fangen können...
 Dem Hecht ists eh latte....


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Dann müsste sich ja bei Schnurdrall nicht nur das Blatt, sondern auch der komlette Spinner (entsprechend langsamer) mitdrehen.
Habe des öfteren gelesen, dass es trotz Wirbel zu Schnurdrall kommt. Liegt das an der Qualität der Wirbel?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Wirbel haben unterschiedliche Qualitäten, es gibt welche die drehen sich bei der kleinsten Bewegung und welche da kannste mit beiden Händen versuchen zu drehen und es dreht sich keinen Millimeter, hier kommts wieder auf Qualität der Kleinteile an. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Diamant-Wirbeln von Profi-Blinker gemacht, da kriegste 10 Stück für 80 Cent und die sind bombe.


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Wirbel haben unterschiedliche Qualitäten, es gibt welche die drehen sich bei der kleinsten Bewegung und welche da kannste mit beiden Händen versuchen zu drehen und es dreht sich keinen Millimeter, hier kommts wieder auf Qualität der Kleinteile an. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Diamant-Wirbeln von Profi-Blinker gemacht, da kriegste 10 Stück für 80 Cent und die sind bombe.




Danke. Hab mich auch schon gefragt, warum sich manche Dinger "Wirbel" nennen dürfen wenn sich da nix dreht. |abgelehn


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Dann müsste sich ja bei Schnurdrall nicht nur das Blatt, sondern auch der komlette Spinner (entsprechend langsamer) mitdrehen.
> Habe des öfteren gelesen, dass es trotz Wirbel zu Schnurdrall kommt. Liegt das an der Qualität der Wirbel?



Beides richtig...
Zusätzlich kommt hinzu, dass viele Wirbel unter Zug nicht (mehr) richtig arbeiten. Das kommt leider auch bei "höherwertigeren" Wirbeln vor und ist kein Phänomen von Billigdingern.
Daher verwenden viele u. a. die Dreifach- oder Fünffachwirbel, wie man sie beim Sbirolinoangeln auf Forelle nutzt. 
Meistens nehme ich am Abschluss einer Spinnsession mit Spinnern ein Birnenblei als Gewicht und werfe meine Schnur 2 - 3 mal "sauber".


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Dann vorerst vielen Dank.

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen... 

in Bezug auf Schnurdrall ist es besser einen Wirbel ist zu verwenden, auch wenn er nicht immer zu 100% funktioniert. Vielleicht mal kann man die auch fetten? ;+

Scheuchwirkung ist zu vernachlässigen - bestimmt, wenn die Größe des Karabinerwirbels der Ködergröße angepasst ist.

und! Ich kann meine Spinner leichter wechseln, wenn die Haken mal vom vielen Kies abgeschmirgelt sind.

feini feini #6


----------



## Cormoraner (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Ich nehme vor dem Vorfach einen Wirbel und nach dem Vorfach einen Wirbel oder einen dreifachen Wirbel. Auf Hecht interessiert mich die Scheuchwirkung nicht. Selbst mit Vorblei knallen die rauf.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Besser einen schlechten Wirbel (was die Drehfreudigkeit angeht ) als gar keinen 
Fetten oder Ölen bringt i. d. R. nix. Es verkanten in sog. "Rollerwirbeln" die umgelegten Enden im "Tönnchen". Gegen diesen Grat, der da dann unter Last bremst, hilft kein Öl oder Fett. Im Zweifel kann ein manuelles Drehen mit Hilfe zweier Kombizangen ein wenig davon "wegschmirgeln", aber ein Garant ist es nicht.
Scheuchwirkung beim Angeln mit Blinker oder Spinner von Wirbeln - bei angemesser Größe versteht sich - konnte ich auch noch nicht feststellen. 
Es reicht aber i. d. R. einer vollkommen aus. Bei meinen selbstgebastelten Stahlvorfächern trenne ich Wirbel und Karabiner meistens auf. Sprich - Hauptschnur an Wirbel knoten, daran ist dann das Stück Stahl; am Ende nur der Karabiner.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Schau mal nach Indilure Terminal Tackle Kugellagerwirbel Gr. 0 
www.indilure.ch
Das ist das Beste vom Besten, kostet halt seinen Preis.


----------



## bobbykron (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Oder du googlest mal nach anti drall Plättchen


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Indilure Terminal Tackle Kugellagerwirbel Gr. 0
> www.indilure.ch
> Das ist das Beste vom Besten, kostet halt seinen Preis.



ne ne...ich wollt nicht auf Haifisch gehen... :q


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel an Spinner pro und contra*

Wirbel nutzen nicht zu 100% ,aber sie schaden auf keinen Fall.Die Schnur
 muß dann eben ab und zu enddrallen ,dabei kann man sie gleich nachfetten (mono).Ist eben beim Angeln mit rotierenden Ködern so.


----------

